# incubating quail eggs in me bra



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

i bought 5 and its day 5 doing great plan on candling them tonight I will post updates


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

i checked and all where fertile and hearts beating but I had two that where stuck to the shell so I put them down  I heard that when they get stuck to the shell they die anyways so I wanted them to suffer less and I crushed them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not sure you're seeing what you think you're seeing. There isn't enough development on day four to be stuck to anything. That doesn't happen until much further into incubation.


----------



## Lucky2020 (Feb 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Not sure you're seeing what you think you're seeing. There isn't enough development on day four to be stuck to anything. That doesn't happen until much further into incubation.


yea I turned them hile candling them and it wouldn't move it was just stuck to that side of the shell no matter how much I turned them. I upped humidity hope that helps


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not stuck! 

You need to relax about this whole incubating thing. You're taking the fun out of it by misinterpreting what you think you're seeing. 

If you're providing them what they need they'll progress to hatch. Then you can brag about the success about the crazy experiment.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

OK, Saw the title and no pics?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe because the OP is a young teenager?


----------

